# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [ubuntu] 14.04 LTS issues with Intel HD 4400 Haswell

## digitaljedi2

I have tried for a couple of weeks now to find a solution to this and I'm still not finding one so I am posting here.

I have a Dell 17r Laptop with the Intel HD 4400 Haswell graphics built into the processor (i7). When I installed Ubuntu I had to set 'nomodeset' in the kernel or I would get low graphics mode. It boots fine, it looks fine now. The problem is that when I check the details I see that it is showing Galium as the Graphics driver. I get a little bit of tearing at times and I can't adjust the brightness. I tried creating the 20-intel.conf file in xorg.d to get the brightness control working and I've had no luck with that. I'm pretty sure that won't work until I force the machine to use the Intel graphics driver because right now it only shows Dell backlight and no Intel backlight. I haven't been able to figure out how to make that happen nor have I found any posts online that help either. Does anyone have any suggestions?

----------


## oldfred

I think you should just be using the Intel open source i915 driver.

There is a large thread on 17r, but it may not be one of these?
 Dell 14z & 17r with Intel SRT
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2038121
Dell 17R Brightness
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2195650
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2204287

----------


## digitaljedi2

> I think you should just be using the Intel open source i915 driver.
> 
> There is a large thread on 17r, but it may not be one of these?
>  Dell 14z & 17r with Intel SRT
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2038121
> Dell 17R Brightness
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2195650
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2204287


Thanks. The first link seemed more focused on dual booting and HD issues, but I think there will be some helpful info in the other 2. I'll give it all a go when I get home. I tried a couple of proposed backlight fixes with no result, but I saw more more info in one of those links. One of the issues that through me for a loop, if I recall correctly, was that I didn't find a xorg.conf in 14.04, but instead found xorg.conf.d full of individual config files. I've been in Arch land for a while and when I came back to Ubuntu either things had changed or I just didn't remember how to do things. That was the only hope I felt I had for forcing the use of the Intel graphics driver. Now maybe I have some other possibilities. 

Thanks again. I'll report back my results.

----------


## digitaljedi2

The first link was all hard drive info. The 2nd would probably help more if my machine was detecting intel backlight, but it only shows dell backlight at the moment. The 3rd link unfortunately didn't help either.

I did a little more research and saw a post somewhere that said the newer kernels will likely fix the issue. I added the pre-release repos and did an apt-get update and saw a newer kernel was available that way, but so were a ton of other updates. I wasn't sure if using pre-release repos made for a very stable system and I'm needing this to remain stable as I'm using this laptop for development work. At least for the time being it looks alright, I just can't adjust the brightness and I get some tearing. My understanding of the situation is that the new Intel graphics drivers are a part of Ubuntu 14.04 already so I feel like I just need to force them to be used somehow instead of Gallium.

Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## oldfred

The last couple of posts in third link discuss adding a ppa to add a newer kernel than the one Ubuntu has as standard for 14.04. 
Ubuntu probably will not have that kernel or maybe the next one, in the next point release of 14.04  or 14.10.

Also mentions newer kernel.
 Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)  Dell 17R
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...x/+bug/1300349


 Broadwell (future) fix for use with 14.04's 3.13 kernel. Fixes really in 3.15 kernel
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTY0ODY
Haswell improvements thru 2013
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...well_end&num=1

----------


## digitaljedi2

After reading your links, the newer kernel is sounding more and more to me like the fix. Rather than using pre-release repos, I'll use that ppa for 3.15-RC2 and see if that gets me going. I have a good feeling about this one! 

I'll report my results tonight.

Oh yeah, and thanks a million for the help thus far!

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Are you still booting with nomodeset?

Please give /var/log/Xorg.0.log (use code tags).

----------


## digitaljedi2

> Are you still booting with nomodeset?
> 
> Please give /var/log/Xorg.0.log (use code tags).


Still using nomodeset. Will post logs when I get home.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> did an apt-get update and saw a newer kernel was available that way, but so were a ton of other updates.


You should only get the updates you want out of the proposed/pre-release repo (and then disable it). You can install the kernel, and if something goes wrong, just boot into the old one and remove the pre-release kernel.




> My understanding of the situation is that the new Intel graphics drivers are a part of Ubuntu 14.04 already so I feel like I just need to force them to be used somehow instead of Gallium..


I think you have it backwards. You probably need to get kernel modesetting (i.e. boot without nomodeset) working and then the 3D drivers will take care of themselves

----------


## digitaljedi2

```
[    30.603] 
X.Org X Server 1.15.1
Release Date: 2014-04-13
[    30.603] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    30.603] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.0-37-generic x86_64 Ubuntu
[    30.603] Current Operating System: Linux digitaljed-lappy 3.13.0-24-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 23:30:00 UTC 2014 x86_64
[    30.603] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=cd0424c0-3e90-431f-9ff8-7b39161b2d8b ro nomodeset acpi_backlight=vendor
[    30.603] Build Date: 16 April 2014  01:36:29PM
[    30.603] xorg-server 2:1.15.1-0ubuntu2 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
[    30.603] Current version of pixman: 0.30.2
[    30.603]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    30.603] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    30.603] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed May  7 21:29:42 2014
[    30.675] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    30.683] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    30.683] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[    30.683] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[    30.683] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[    30.683] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[    30.683] (**) |   |-->Device "card0"
[    30.683] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[    30.683] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    30.683] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    30.683] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices
[    30.684] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[    30.684]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    30.684] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.
[    30.684]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    30.684] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.
[    30.684]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    30.684] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist.
[    30.684]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    30.684] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.
[    30.684]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    30.684] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    built-ins
[    30.684] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[    30.684] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    30.684] (II) Loader magic: 0x7f44cc8b9d60
[    30.684] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    30.684]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    30.684]     X.Org Video Driver: 15.0
[    30.684]     X.Org XInput driver : 20.0
[    30.684]     X.Org Server Extension : 8.0
[    30.685] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0a16:1028:05ec rev 9, Mem @ 0xb0000000/4194304, 0xa0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension XTEST
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension SYNC
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension RENDER
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension RANDR
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension RECORD
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension DPMS
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension Present
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension DRI3
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension XVideo
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension SELinux
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI
[    30.685] Initializing built-in extension DRI2
[    30.685] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    30.704] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    31.354] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    31.354]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.0.0
[    31.354]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 8.0
[    31.354] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    31.354] Loading extension GLX
[    31.354] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[    31.360] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[    31.404] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    31.404]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.99.910
[    31.404]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    31.404]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[    31.404] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
    i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
    915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
    Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
    GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43
[    31.405] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics: 2000-5000
[    31.405] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics: 5100
[    31.405] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics: 5200
[    31.405] (++) using VT number 7

[    31.406] (EE) No devices detected.
[    31.406] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0
[    31.406] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1
[    31.406] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2
[    31.406] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3
[    31.406] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
[    31.406] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[    31.407] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[    31.407] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    31.407]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.99.910
[    31.407]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    31.407]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[    31.407] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"
[    31.407] (II) Unloading intel
[    31.407] (II) Failed to load module "intel" (already loaded, 32580)
[    31.407] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[    31.407] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[    31.407] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    31.407]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 0.8.1
[    31.407]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    31.407]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[    31.407] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
[    31.407] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
[    31.407] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    31.407]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 0.4.4
[    31.407]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    31.407]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[    31.407] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[    31.408] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[    31.408] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    31.408]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.3.3
[    31.408]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    31.408]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[    31.408] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
    i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
    915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
    Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
    GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43
[    31.408] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics: 2000-5000
[    31.408] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics: 5100
[    31.408] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics: 5200
[    31.408] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[    31.408] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev
[    31.408] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[    31.408] (++) using VT number 7

[    31.408] (WW) xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed: Operation not permitted
[    31.408] (WW) xf86OpenConsole: setsid failed: Operation not permitted
[    31.410] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[    31.410] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[    31.410] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[    31.410] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"
[    31.410] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"
[    31.410] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so
[    31.410] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    31.410]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 0.0.2
[    31.410]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[    31.410] (**) FBDEV(1): claimed PCI slot 0@0:2:0
[    31.410] (II) FBDEV(1): using default device
[    31.410] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
[    31.410] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[    31.410] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[    31.410] (II) FBDEV(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[    31.410] (==) FBDEV(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
[    31.410] (==) FBDEV(0): RGB weight 888
[    31.410] (==) FBDEV(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    31.410] (==) FBDEV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    31.410] (II) FBDEV(0): hardware: EFI VGA (video memory: 5632kB)
[    31.410] (II) FBDEV(0): checking modes against framebuffer device...
[    31.410] (II) FBDEV(0): checking modes against monitor...
[    31.410] (--) FBDEV(0): Virtual size is 1600x900 (pitch 1600)
[    31.410] (**) FBDEV(0):  Built-in mode "current": 144.0 MHz, 70.9 kHz, 76.7 Hz
[    31.410] (II) FBDEV(0): Modeline "current"x0.0  144.01  1600 1632 1832 2032  900 904 908 924 -hsync -vsync -csync (70.9 kHz b)
[    31.410] (==) FBDEV(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    31.410] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    31.410] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    31.410] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    31.410] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    31.410]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.0.0
[    31.410]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    31.410] (**) FBDEV(0): using shadow framebuffer
[    31.410] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"
[    31.410] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"
[    31.411] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
[    31.411] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    31.411]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.1.0
[    31.411]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    31.411] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
[    31.411] (II) Unloading vesa
[    31.411] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    31.411] (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOBLANK: Invalid argument
[    31.411] (==) FBDEV(0): Backing store enabled
[    31.411] (==) FBDEV(0): DPMS enabled
[    31.411] (==) RandR enabled
[    31.418] (II) SELinux: Disabled on system
[    31.419] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
[    31.419] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
[    31.693] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast
[    31.693] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
[    31.700] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    31.702] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)
[    31.702] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    31.702] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"
[    31.702] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[    31.726] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    31.726]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.8.2
[    31.726]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    31.726]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0
[    31.726] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'
[    31.726] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[    31.726] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
[    31.726] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1
[    31.726] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys
[    31.726] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    31.726] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"
[    31.726] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[    31.726] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    31.726] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    31.726] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    31.727] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)
[    31.727] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    31.727] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'
[    31.727] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[    31.727] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
[    31.727] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1
[    31.727] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys
[    31.727] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    31.727] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:02/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"
[    31.727] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)
[    31.727] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    31.727] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    31.727] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    31.727] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)
[    31.727] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    31.727] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    31.727] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=8 (/dev/input/event6)
[    31.727] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    31.728] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    31.728] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event8)
[    31.728] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    31.728] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    31.728] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event7)
[    31.728] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    31.728] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    31.728] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Headphone Mic (/dev/input/event9)
[    31.728] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    31.728] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    31.729] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse (/dev/input/event4)
[    31.729] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    31.729] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse'
[    31.729] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: always reports core events
[    31.729] (**) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
[    31.729] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Vendor 0x3938 Product 0x1047
[    31.729] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found keys
[    31.729] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Configuring as keyboard
[    31.729] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.0/input/input5/event4"
[    31.729] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[    31.729] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    31.729] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    31.729] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    31.729] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse (/dev/input/event5)
[    31.729] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[    31.729] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    31.729] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse'
[    31.729] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: always reports core events
[    31.729] (**) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
[    31.729] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Vendor 0x3938 Product 0x1047
[    31.729] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found 9 mouse buttons
[    31.729] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)
[    31.729] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found relative axes
[    31.729] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
[    31.729] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found absolute axes
[    31.729] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.
[    31.729] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found keys
[    31.729] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Configuring as mouse
[    31.729] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Configuring as keyboard
[    31.729] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support
[    31.729] (**) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[    31.730] (**) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
[    31.730] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.1/input/input6/event5"
[    31.730] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)
[    31.730] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    31.730] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    31.730] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    31.730] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: initialized for relative axes.
[    31.730] (WW) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: ignoring absolute axes.
[    31.730] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    31.730] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    31.730] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    31.730] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    31.730] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)
[    31.730] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    31.730] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    31.731] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD (/dev/input/event12)
[    31.731] (**) Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    31.731] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD'
[    31.731] (**) Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD: always reports core events
[    31.731] (**) evdev: Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD: Device: "/dev/input/event12"
[    31.731] (--) evdev: Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD: Vendor 0xc45 Product 0x64ad
[    31.731] (--) evdev: Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD: Found keys
[    31.731] (II) evdev: Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD: Configuring as keyboard
[    31.731] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.8/1-1.8:1.0/input/input13/event12"
[    31.731] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)
[    31.731] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    31.731] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    31.731] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    31.731] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)
[    31.731] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    31.731] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'
[    31.731] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
[    31.731] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
[    31.731] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1
[    31.731] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
[    31.731] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
[    31.731] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3/event3"
[    31.731] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)
[    31.731] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    31.731] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    31.731] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    31.732] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event11)
[    31.732] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
[    31.732] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
[    31.732] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"
[    31.732] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
[    31.732] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
[    31.732] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    31.732]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.7.4
[    31.732]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    31.732]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0
[    31.732] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'
[    31.732] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
[    31.732] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event11"
[    31.780] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5674 (res 44)
[    31.780] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4754 (res 68)
[    31.780] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
[    31.780] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15
[    31.780] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple
[    31.780] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7
[    31.780] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
[    31.780] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
[    31.820] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7/event11"
[    31.820] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 12)
[    31.820] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5
[    31.820] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75
[    31.820] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.037
[    31.820] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    31.820] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1
[    31.820] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    31.820] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    31.820] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
[    31.820] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse1)
[    31.820] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"
[    31.822] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Dell WMI hotkeys (/dev/input/event10)
[    31.822] (**) Dell WMI hotkeys: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    31.822] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Dell WMI hotkeys'
[    31.822] (**) Dell WMI hotkeys: always reports core events
[    31.822] (**) evdev: Dell WMI hotkeys: Device: "/dev/input/event10"
[    31.822] (--) evdev: Dell WMI hotkeys: Vendor 0 Product 0
[    31.822] (--) evdev: Dell WMI hotkeys: Found keys
[    31.822] (II) evdev: Dell WMI hotkeys: Configuring as keyboard
[    31.822] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/virtual/input/input12/event10"
[    31.822] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Dell WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD, id 13)
[    31.822] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    31.822] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    31.822] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    31.824] (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOBLANK: Invalid argument
[    35.807] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-34CEB476A3CB596DA76FD7010A029F76732EF824.xkm
[    35.841] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    35.863] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    35.866] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    35.868] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    36.427] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-34CEB476A3CB596DA76FD7010A029F76732EF824.xkm
[    36.432] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-34CEB476A3CB596DA76FD7010A029F76732EF824.xkm
[    36.436] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-34CEB476A3CB596DA76FD7010A029F76732EF824.xkm
[    36.440] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-34CEB476A3CB596DA76FD7010A029F76732EF824.xkm
[    37.022] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    38.119] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-34CEB476A3CB596DA76FD7010A029F76732EF824.xkm
[    44.309] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-34CEB476A3CB596DA76FD7010A029F76732EF824.xkm
[    50.522] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    50.943] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    50.981] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    60.726] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-34CEB476A3CB596DA76FD7010A029F76732EF824.xkm
```

There's the log. Trying a few things. Will post back.

EDIT: Just removed 'nomodeset' from etc/default/grub. To my surprise it actually booted correctly, but still no Intel driver or birghtness control.
:AND AGAIN: Tried the kernel from the pre-release (kernel, headers, firmware packages). Installed usccessfully, no Intel driver yet.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Can you give the log when you boot without nomodeset?

I am curious whether the intel/i915 kernel module still fails and falls back on fbdev:


```
[    31.410] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[    31.410] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"
```

----------


## digitaljedi2

Fixed it! The 3.15-rc2 kernel did the trick. Brightness is working now as well. Thanks for the help!

----------


## digitaljedi2

> Can you give the log when you boot without nomodeset?
> 
> I am curious whether the intel/i915 kernel module still fails and falls back on fbdev:
> 
> 
> ```
> [    31.410] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
> [    31.410] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"
> ```


Here's my last log to satisfy your curioisity:


```
[    30.644] 
X.Org X Server 1.15.1
Release Date: 2014-04-13
[    30.644] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    30.644] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.0-37-generic x86_64 Ubuntu
[    30.645] Current Operating System: Linux digitaljed-lappy 3.15.0-031500rc2-generic #201404201435 SMP Sun Apr 20 18:36:18 UTC 2014 x86_64
[    30.645] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.15.0-031500rc2-generic root=UUID=cd0424c0-3e90-431f-9ff8-7b39161b2d8b ro acpi_backlight=vendor
[    30.645] Build Date: 16 April 2014  01:36:29PM
[    30.645] xorg-server 2:1.15.1-0ubuntu2 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
[    30.645] Current version of pixman: 0.30.2
[    30.645]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    30.645] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    30.645] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed May  7 22:28:00 2014
[    30.717] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    30.725] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    30.725] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[    30.725] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[    30.725] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[    30.725] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[    30.725] (**) |   |-->Device "card0"
[    30.725] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[    30.725] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    30.725] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    30.725] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices
[    30.725] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
[    30.725]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    30.725] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.
[    30.725]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    30.725] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.
[    30.725]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    30.725] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist.
[    30.725]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    30.725] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.
[    30.725]     Entry deleted from font path.
[    30.725] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
    /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
    built-ins
[    30.725] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
[    30.725] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    30.725] (II) Loader magic: 0x7f711199dd60
[    30.725] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    30.725]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    30.725]     X.Org Video Driver: 15.0
[    30.725]     X.Org XInput driver : 20.0
[    30.725]     X.Org Server Extension : 8.0
[    30.726] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)
[    30.726] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0a16:1028:05ec rev 9, Mem @ 0xb0000000/4194304, 0xa0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64
[    30.726] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
[    30.726] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension XTEST
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension SYNC
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension RENDER
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension RANDR
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension RECORD
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension DPMS
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension Present
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension DRI3
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension XVideo
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension SELinux
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI
[    30.727] Initializing built-in extension DRI2
[    30.727] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    30.779] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    30.973] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    30.973]     compiled for 1.15.1, module version = 1.0.0
[    30.973]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 8.0
[    30.973] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    30.973] Loading extension GLX
[    30.973] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[    30.979] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[    31.046] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    31.046]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.99.910
[    31.046]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    31.046]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0
[    31.046] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
    i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
    915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
    Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
    GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43
[    31.046] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics: 2000-5000
[    31.046] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics: 5100
[    31.046] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics: 5200
[    31.046] (++) using VT number 7

[    31.082] (II) intel(0): SNA compiled: xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.99.910-0ubuntu1 (Timo Aaltonen <tjaalton@ubuntu.com>)
[    31.092] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4400
[    31.092] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, avx, avx2
[    31.092] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[    31.092] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    31.092] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
[    31.092] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    31.092] (**) intel(0): Option "Backlight" "intel_backlight"
[    31.092] (**) intel(0): Framebuffer tiled
[    31.092] (**) intel(0): Pixmaps tiled
[    31.092] (**) intel(0): "Tear free" disabled
[    31.092] (**) intel(0): Forcing per-crtc-pixmaps? no
[    31.092] (II) intel(0): Output eDP1 has no monitor section
[    31.092] (**) intel(0): found backlight control interface intel_backlight (type 'user')
[    31.092] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section
[    31.092] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section
[    31.092] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI2 has no monitor section
[    31.092] (II) intel(0): Output VIRTUAL1 has no monitor section
[    31.092] (--) intel(0): Output eDP1 using initial mode 1600x900 on pipe 0
[    31.092] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    31.092] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[    31.092] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    31.092] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[    31.092] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    31.133] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Haswell (gen7.5, gt2) backend
[    31.133] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled
[    31.133] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
[    31.133] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled
[    31.133] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
[    31.133] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled
[    31.133] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[    31.133] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965
[    31.133] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: i965
[    31.133] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled
[    31.134] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"
[    31.134] (--) RandR disabled
[    31.137] (II) SELinux: Disabled on system
[    33.373] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
[    33.373] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context
[    33.373] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile
[    33.373] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile
[    33.373] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event
[    33.373] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control
[    33.373] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB
[    33.374] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float
[    33.374] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects
[    33.374] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness
[    33.374] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965
[    33.374] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
[    33.419] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1600x900@60.0 on eDP1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none
[    33.440] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 423 x 238
[    33.446] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    33.448] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)
[    33.448] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    33.448] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"
[    33.448] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
[    33.456] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    33.456]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.8.2
[    33.456]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    33.456]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0
[    33.456] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'
[    33.456] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[    33.456] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"
[    33.456] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1
[    33.456] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys
[    33.456] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    33.456] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"
[    33.456] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[    33.456] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    33.456] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    33.456] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    33.457] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event10)
[    33.457] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    33.457] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'
[    33.457] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events
[    33.457] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event10"
[    33.457] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6
[    33.457] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys
[    33.457] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard
[    33.457] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input11/event10"
[    33.457] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)
[    33.457] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    33.457] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    33.457] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    33.458] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)
[    33.458] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    33.458] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'
[    33.458] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[    33.458] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"
[    33.458] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1
[    33.458] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys
[    33.458] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard
[    33.458] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"
[    33.458] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[    33.458] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    33.458] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    33.458] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    33.458] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)
[    33.458] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    33.458] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    33.458] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)
[    33.458] (II) config/udev: Ignoring already known drm device (/dev/dri/card0)
[    33.458] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event11)
[    33.458] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    33.458] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    33.458] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event12)
[    33.459] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    33.459] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    33.459] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=8 (/dev/input/event13)
[    33.459] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    33.459] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    33.459] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Headphone Mic (/dev/input/event7)
[    33.459] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    33.459] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    33.459] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse (/dev/input/event4)
[    33.459] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    33.459] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse'
[    33.459] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: always reports core events
[    33.459] (**) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"
[    33.459] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Vendor 0x3938 Product 0x1047
[    33.459] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found keys
[    33.459] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Configuring as keyboard
[    33.459] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.0/0003:3938:1047.0001/input/input5/event4"
[    33.459] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)
[    33.459] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    33.459] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    33.459] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    33.459] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse (/dev/input/event5)
[    33.459] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[    33.459] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    33.459] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse'
[    33.459] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: always reports core events
[    33.459] (**) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event5"
[    33.459] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Vendor 0x3938 Product 0x1047
[    33.459] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found 9 mouse buttons
[    33.460] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)
[    33.460] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found relative axes
[    33.460] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found x and y relative axes
[    33.460] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found absolute axes
[    33.460] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.
[    33.460] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Found keys
[    33.460] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Configuring as mouse
[    33.460] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Configuring as keyboard
[    33.460] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support
[    33.460] (**) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[    33.460] (**) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200
[    33.460] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.1/0003:3938:1047.0002/input/input6/event5"
[    33.460] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)
[    33.460] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    33.460] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    33.460] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    33.460] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: initialized for relative axes.
[    33.460] (WW) evdev: MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: ignoring absolute axes.
[    33.460] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    33.460] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    33.460] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    33.460] (**) MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    33.460] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MOSART Semi. 2.4G Wireless Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)
[    33.460] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[    33.460] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[    33.460] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD (/dev/input/event9)
[    33.460] (**) Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    33.460] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD'
[    33.460] (**) Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD: always reports core events
[    33.460] (**) evdev: Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD: Device: "/dev/input/event9"
[    33.460] (--) evdev: Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD: Vendor 0xc45 Product 0x64ad
[    33.460] (--) evdev: Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD: Found keys
[    33.460] (II) evdev: Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD: Configuring as keyboard
[    33.460] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.8/1-1.8:1.0/input/input10/event9"
[    33.460] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)
[    33.460] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    33.460] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    33.460] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    33.461] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)
[    33.461] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    33.461] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'
[    33.461] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events
[    33.461] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
[    33.461] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1
[    33.461] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys
[    33.461] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard
[    33.461] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3/event3"
[    33.461] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)
[    33.461] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    33.461] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    33.461] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    33.461] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event8)
[    33.461] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"
[    33.461] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
[    33.461] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"
[    33.461] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"
[    33.461] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
[    33.461] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    33.461]     compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.7.4
[    33.461]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    33.461]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0
[    33.461] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'
[    33.461] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
[    33.461] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"
[    33.508] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5674 (res 44)
[    33.508] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4754 (res 68)
[    33.508] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255
[    33.508] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15
[    33.508] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple
[    33.508] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7
[    33.508] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
[    33.508] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events
[    33.540] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7/event8"
[    33.540] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 13)
[    33.540] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5
[    33.540] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75
[    33.540] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.037
[    33.540] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    33.540] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1
[    33.540] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    33.540] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    33.540] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
[    33.540] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse1)
[    33.540] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"
[    33.541] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Dell WMI hotkeys (/dev/input/event6)
[    33.541] (**) Dell WMI hotkeys: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    33.541] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Dell WMI hotkeys'
[    33.541] (**) Dell WMI hotkeys: always reports core events
[    33.541] (**) evdev: Dell WMI hotkeys: Device: "/dev/input/event6"
[    33.541] (--) evdev: Dell WMI hotkeys: Vendor 0 Product 0
[    33.541] (--) evdev: Dell WMI hotkeys: Found keys
[    33.541] (II) evdev: Dell WMI hotkeys: Configuring as keyboard
[    33.541] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/virtual/input/input8/event6"
[    33.541] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Dell WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD, id 14)
[    33.541] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    33.541] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"
[    33.542] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"
[    34.279] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 21579
[    34.279] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    34.279] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x900"x0.0   99.11  1600 1648 1680 1784  900 901 906 926 +hsync -vsync (55.6 kHz eP)
[    34.279] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x900"x0.0   66.08  1600 1648 1680 1784  900 901 906 926 +hsync -vsync (37.0 kHz e)
[    35.428] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    35.449] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    35.451] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    35.453] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    35.881] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-34CEB476A3CB596DA76FD7010A029F76732EF824.xkm
[    36.147] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-34CEB476A3CB596DA76FD7010A029F76732EF824.xkm
[    36.152] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-34CEB476A3CB596DA76FD7010A029F76732EF824.xkm
[    36.156] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-34CEB476A3CB596DA76FD7010A029F76732EF824.xkm
[    36.161] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-34CEB476A3CB596DA76FD7010A029F76732EF824.xkm
[    36.602] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    37.032] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-34CEB476A3CB596DA76FD7010A029F76732EF824.xkm
[    43.371] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-34CEB476A3CB596DA76FD7010A029F76732EF824.xkm
[    50.743] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    51.187] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    51.258] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-B20D7FC79C7F597315E3E501AEF10E0D866E8E92.xkm
[    63.143] (II) XKB: reuse xkmfile /var/lib/xkb/server-34CEB476A3CB596DA76FD7010A029F76732EF824.xkm
```

----------


## solars

Can anyone tell me how to install this kernel? I'm also having problems, graphics seem to slow down everything..

Thanks a lot

----------


## oldfred

The easiest way is with a ppa.

       All the current drivers
https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+.../ppa/+packages
New kernels ppa
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D
xorg-edgers PPA
Oibaf PPA discusion
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...10_oibaf&num=1
Ubuntu Kernel Mainline PPA
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...144_hd56&num=1

----------


## solars

Alright, so what exactly do I need to add and what do I need to upgrade in order for a fix for the Intel 4400?

Please excuse the rather basic question, but I'm not very familiar with the ubuntu distribution yet

----------


## oldfred

First have you tried all the boot kernel options. 
 (13.10) Intel graphics driver fails to manage HD 4600 on HP Split x2

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2191109

I have not installed kernels or drivers with a ppa. 
But have installed Boot-Repair with a ppa.
You basically add a new repository, do an update so system recognizes new repository and is otherwise current, and then add the new software you want.

If you need new kernel and are not that familar with Linux it may just be easier to install 14.10 since it now is released.

If later you then upgrade to a new version of Uubntu you must disable all ppa, as they may conflict with update to new version. That is one of the main reasons users who upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu have issues.

If you want a specific kernel you have to download the .deb and install that. But then you have to manually update whenever you want a new version. More difficult to maintain.
If you look here you will see for Utopic 3.14, 3.15, 3.16, 3.17, and even 3.18 release condidates. Most of those are for those users who want to test or experiment and contribute bug reports to Ubuntu.
http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/

One example of installing a kernel:
http://www.tecmint.com/install-kernel-in-ubuntu/

----------

